# wenley aviary by shire



## tigerseye (Aug 20, 2010)

hello everyone, 

i'm new to birds, so i'm just wondering what i could keep in the wenley aviary by shire, which is 1.62m wide, 1.62m long and 1.78m long 

pic of it here:

http://s7g1.scene7.com/is/image/BandQ/5019804321551_001i_v001_zp


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Those aviaries look nice in a garden setting...but...(there's always a but 'aint there ) Even hardy birds accustomed to our winters need an area draught free in bad weather.
And most would be happier with a little shelter and heat,which those aviaries don't allow for.
There is also the danger of escapes because there is no security porch...and birds are very quick to slip past you when you enter.You will have to enter to clean and maintain the aviary and there's nothing worse than losing a bird,and not a bright future for the escapee either.

What type of birds are you interested in?


----------



## tigerseye (Aug 20, 2010)

pigeons and doves, or parrots. they/ it could be kept in an inside cage in winter.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

tigerseye said:


> pigeons and doves, or parrots. they/ it could be kept in an inside cage in winter.


In that case...fine. Still a problem with possible escapees though.A few cockatiels or parakeets would be fine in there.They can be noisy though..depends on your neighbours...dawn can be a bit rowdy in the Spring.
There are quieter species though...like Bourkes parakeets...Google 'small quiet parrots' for more info.

Doves or pigeons much quieter...
Half a dozen of either doves or parakeets would be fine in there, but don't mix the two...parrots beaks can cause major damage to other birds.

Whatever you choose though there might be some disagreements...like humans, some get on fine others don't.It's always wise to put all the birds in at once.If you stock with one pair for starters there will be territorial disputes when others are added.

Good luck...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I would check what gauge the wire is. If it is 19g most parakeets will be gone before long


----------

